# Spare wheel carrier



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

As it was a nice day today, I got under the van to check out the spare wheel carrier with a view to doing some maintenance and clean the wheel up. My problem is that it does not seem to be the standard AlKo carrier as shown here.

http://www.swift-owners-club.com/support/oem-handbooks/alko/sparewheelcarrier2005.pdf

I have a 2006 Burstner Delphin Performance T821 tag axle van on a Renault Master base vehicle. Are there any other types of carrier to the type shown above?

Any help will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## deefordog (Dec 31, 2013)

The one in your link is for a caravan.

AL-KO do this for their own chassis http://www.al-ko.com/shop/uk_vt/products/motorhome-accessories/spare-wheel-carriers-motorhome.html but don't think it will fit your Renault base/chassis.

Anyone else got some ideas?

Edit - maybe yours does have an AL-KO chassis http://www.southernmotorhomes.co.uk/details.asp?desc=Burstner+Delfin+Performance+T821&ref=3727


----------



## TeamRienza (Sep 21, 2010)

Whilst maybe not quite relevant, this topic,

http://forums.motorhomefacts.com/15...ord-rear-wheel-drive-spare-wheel-carrier.html

Has been debating a similar issue for Fords. The relevance being that some have offered advice on fittings for other base vehicles.

Might help !

Davy


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

Thanks for the link.


I had searched using 'Alko spare wheel carrier' and only got one type, the Caravan type. :frown2: It's a pity that the picture in the link is not that good but it does seem the right one.


At least the description says 'just unclip to remove the spare wheel'. The Caravan one has a handwheel to loosen first.


What I did discover were a lot of complaints from tuggers on various forums complaining that it was virtually impossible to get at the spare wheel even when they did not have a puncture. With a puncture it was completely impossible. :smile2:


Thanks again. :smile2:


----------

